# What should i buy?



## ganafbbyx (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi. I'm thinking on buying a new camera. The Canon t3 isn't doing much for me and I want my work to become better. Idk if it has image stabilization or what but my photos seem unclear. Not focused. 
So ya. Lets get to it. I want a camera. Upgrade.Don't matter what price. Any thoughts? I was thinking the Canon 5D mark ii. 
Maybe the Canon 7D or 60D. 
Idk which to pick. So help me. 
It's mostly for photography of people , kids, indoors, weddings, party's, family , photoshoots. 
Give me ya opinions! Thanks!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 22, 2012)

What all are you using with the t3? I love my t3i, and buying a new camera will do nothing I you don't figure out what you're doing wrong to begin with. I can get crisp clear images with my iPhone, and my wife's little p&s just fine too.


----------



## presspass (Nov 22, 2012)

Image stabilization is built into canon lenses, not the actual camera. The camera you have is more than adequate for taking outstanding photographs, may be taking a short course that explains how aperture, shutter speed and ISO work would be money better spent. A lot of my first shots had the same problem it turned out I wasn't setting the camera up to achieve a shutter speed fast enough to prevent camera shake.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 22, 2012)

a new body will not make your photos look sharper.  Sharpness is the primary thing a new body WILL NOT add to.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 22, 2012)

What lenses are you using?


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2012)

** Thread Moved * *



ganafbbyx said:


> I want my work to become better.


Then you're likely going to have to upgrade the photographer's knowledge and skill (you).
Depth-of-field control, composition and effective use of light are keys to better photographs.

Many people upgrade their gear, and are disappointed when they discover their photos look the same.

Next, many people get stymied by the increased complexity and far fewer auto mode choices higher grade cameras offer.


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 22, 2012)

ChrisedwardsHT said:
			
		

> What lenses are you using?



Kit lens. 50mm 1.8


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 22, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> a new body will not make your photos look sharper.  Sharpness is the primary thing a new body WILL NOT add to.



So should I invest in lenses ?


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 22, 2012)

presspass said:
			
		

> Image stabilization is built into canon lenses, not the actual camera. The camera you have is more than adequate for taking outstanding photographs, may be taking a short course that explains how aperture, shutter speed and ISO work would be money better spent. A lot of my first shots had the same problem it turned out I wasn't setting the camera up to achieve a shutter speed fast enough to prevent camera shake.



I know what they all do but don't know how to change. Il google. Thanks!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you have examples of photos that you're unhappy with and include the EXIF data please?


----------



## texkam (Nov 23, 2012)

It's your computer. Yep, I think you need to buy a new computer.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2012)

A photo class or two might actually help more than anything. I suspect that you are having a fundamentals error or issue, or maybe even two, or three fundamentals "issues". I've been doing digital photography with a d-slr since Feb 2001, so a little over a decade; when I was new to the game, there were some fundamental "digital" issues I did not know much about, like how to SHARPEN my images best for the web...or for printing on inkjet, or color profile issues. it took a while to learn a whole lot of small,but critical things. I call these "fundamentals". A good common example: beginners and intermediate shooters often choose to use too LOW of an ISO level, then shoot images where the shutter speeds are too slow to stop motion, or too slow to hand-hold, and then shoot assignments, activities, whatever... then they get home, download, and they have blurred or not-sharp pictures. WHY??? Fundamentals issues...problems with the very fundamentals, or even the ever-so-slightly-advanced areas...

Not joking...perhaps a class would help more than anything I can think of, since in a class, you could have some kind of a qualified instructor look at your results, analyze the issues, and give you a plan to correct the issues.


----------



## texkam (Nov 23, 2012)

> So ya. Lets get to it. I want a camera. Upgrade.Don't matter what price. Any thoughts?





> Do you have examples of photos that you're unhappy with and include the EXIF data please?


Let us try to help you first.


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would stick with the T series. Check out the T3i and the T4i. They are great cameras and I love my T3i. There is very little difference between the T3i and the T4i. Check out the features on the canon site!


----------



## Tsy72001 (Nov 27, 2012)

I love my T3, it takes great pics.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, I'm all for better gear and it's great that a 5D II or 7D are financially within your reach.  If you want them there's no reason not to go buy one.  

BUT... DO NOT buy one because you somehow think they will help you take better photos.  They will not.

Don't be fooled by the fact that the T3 is the entry-level body in the line-up.  The body is the LEAST important piece of gear when it comes to getting a sharp photo.  Either the lens projects a tack-sharp image onto the sensor... or it doesn't.  The shutter speed is fast enough eliminate motion blur caused by camera movement (when taking hand-held shots) or it's not.   All of this depends on your settings while shooting and the quality of the lens.  

Canon's image stabilization is always in the lens -- not the body.  I fear this is abused as a "crutch".  Image stabilization is not a guarantee of blur-free shots at inadequate speeds.  It plays some games to tilt the odds drastically in your favor.  But there's a huge different between "odds in your favor" and "guarantee".  If you want to guarantee your shots are free of motion-blur due then use a tripod or choose shutter speeds more carefully (there are guidelines which help you recognize if the shutter speed should be fast enough.)

I can't fault you for wanting a new body with more features.  I'm sure we'd all love that.  But don't go into the purchase with the mindset that this will solve your focus issues... it will not.  

There are other issues at play which control how "sharp" your images are.  We can help you with them and would love to do so if you post some examples of the shots AND the exposure settings (usually found in the EXIF image data attached to the JPEG as long as your software isn't stripping it out before you post examples.)


----------



## NorthbyNorthwest (Nov 27, 2012)

A t3 or t3i with the 50 1.8 should be able to take very VERY sharp pictures so I wouldn't hang my hat on a new body improving that like others have said.  But, if you have the money just go ahead and get whatever because the 5D ii and iii are phenomenal options.  Don't expect anything to come out sharp though if you can't get images sharp with the T3.  Classes or avid online reading might be your best bet.  Google "how to get sharp portraits", or "using manual focus points" or "back button autofocus with thumb T3" and that should get you started.  The gear is not the issue.  Good luck.


----------

